# Fehlkauf was nun?



## DerMatze79 (19. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir einen Fiap Spaltskim Active 12000 gebraucht gekauft und für den Schwerkraftbetrieb eingebaut. Vorher hatte ich einen einfachen Rohr-Skimmer welcher aber ständig durch den hohen Schmutzeintrag (Wald) verstopfte. Das führte auch zu Verstopfungen in den Rohren und zu einer übermäßigen Verschmutzung der Filterbürsten-Kammer.
Leider ist das Ergebnis an meinem Teich mit dem Spaltskim nicht einmal annähernd wie erwartet. Auch zeigt der Filter nicht das Ergebnis, wie ich es auf Produktbildern entnehmen kann.






Zum besseren Verständnis habe ich Ihnen einen grafische Darstellung meines Teiches und der Filterkonstellation beigefügt.
 
Das Hauptproblem besteht darin, dass wenn ich den Spaltsiebeinsatz einsetze der Zulauf durch den Mechanismus mit der Schwimmerkugel verschlossen wird. Das Wasser im Spaltsiebeinsatz sinkt etwas herunter aber nur ein zwei Zentimeter. Dann reicht der Zufluss nicht aus um über die Kante  zu laufen.
Gleichzeitig laufen die IBC Container soweit leer wie der Airlift es nicht mehr schafft das Wasser wegzupumpen. Auch zeigt der Spaltskim keinen Einzug der Verschmutzung von der Wasseroberfläche, da der Flow zu gering ist.

Öffne ich im IBC1 die Zuläufe für die Bodenabläufe steigt das Wasser innerhalb der IBC wieder an aber ebenso im Spaltskim sodass seine Funktion komplett zum erliegen kommt, da sich das Wasserniveau ja immer angleichen will. Also müssen die Bodenabläufe geschlossen bleiben! Und der Spaltskim läuft wieder minimal leer. Entnehme ich den Spaltsiebeinsatz öffnet die Schwimmerkugel den Zulauf komplett sodass ein richtig starker Flow entsteht und der Drecke extrem schnell eingezogen wird.

Also habe ich die Schwimmerkugel demontiert und den Zulauf behelfsmäßig fixiert bis ich die richtige Zulaufmenge erzielt habe, sodass der Spaltsiebeinsatz nicht überläuft und dennoch genügend Wasser in diesen eintritt. Nun besteht das Problem aber darin, dass das Wasser in dem Spaltskim irgendwann zu hoch steht, sodass das Spaltsieb nicht richtig arbeiten kann da es einfach verstopft weil das Wasser den Dreck nicht herunter spülen kann. Auch habe ich behelfsmäßig die hinteren Überlauföffnungen verschlossen um ein überlaufen des Dreckes zu verhindern.
 
Ein Video von Betrieb des Spaltskim Active könnt ihr hier sehen:





Die Durchlauf bzw. Abscheidleistung ist miserabel. Also habe ich meinen Airlift tiefer gesetzt.
Grundlegend pumpte der Airlift vorher das Wasser ca. 20cm über Wasserspiegel zurück in den Teich. 

Jetzt pumpt er das Wasser unter dem Wasserspiegel des Teiches zurück und muss dennoch ca. 20 cm überbrücken, da nicht genug Wasser in die IBCs durch den Skimmer nachläuft. 

Ein Vorteil hat das ganze dann aber denn das Wasserniveau im Spaltskim ist dadurch auch niedriger und die Absaugintervalle meiner Seitz sind weniger.

Naja, nun zu meinen Fragen:

Wie muss man sich den Schwerkraftbetrieb / Aufbau bei so eine Spaltsieb in Schwerkraftausführung vorstellen?
Wo liegt mein Denkfehler?
Habe ich überhaupt die Möglichkeit den Spaltskim an meinem Teich zu verwenden?

Airlift:
Ist es nicht nachteilig wenn der Airlift das gepumpte Wasser gegen das vorhandene Wasser "drücken" muss?
Ist es nicht besser, wenn man das Wasser einen Rohrdurchmesser über Wasserniveau "hebt" um es dann wieder mit Schwerkraft ablaufen zu lassen?

Dankeschöööön

Matze


----------



## Teich4You (19. Apr. 2016)

Ein Spaltsieb funktioniert nur, wenn der Wasserstand hinter dem Sieb niedriger ist, als vor dem Sieb. Dies wird im Schwerkraftbetrieb meist dadurch erreicht, dass hinter dem Spaltsieb eine Pumpe arbeitet. Alternativ befindet sich die Pumpe vor dem Sieb und das Sieb über dem Wasserniveau des Teiches.

Ansonsten ist klar, dass die Siebfläche immer unter Wasser steht und nicht die gewünschte Funktion ausüben kann.


----------



## wander-falke (19. Apr. 2016)

Hallo matze,
ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem und wollte bei meinem Schwerkraftumbau einen USIII in meine Sammelkammer einbauen.
Der US III ist zwar für Schwerkraft ausgelegt, aber dahinter kann nur eine Pumpe, aber kein Luftheber funktionieren.
Durch die Pumpe wird das Wasser unterhalb des Schwimmers / Siebes weggesaugt, so dass mit entsprechenden Wasserstand der Schwimmer das Schott hoch & runter hebt. Je tiefer das Schott sinkt, desto mehr Wasser fließt per "Schwerkraft" nach. Je nach Pumpenleistung sinkt das Schott.

Der Luftheber benötigt jedoch die volle Wassersäule um überhaupt zu funktionieren, die er aber nicht bekommt, da der Wasserstand auf der Saugseite (also beim Pumpenanschluss) nur im unteren Viertel oder Fünftel des US III ist.

Ich denke dein FIAP Skimmer entspricht im wesentlichen der gleichen Funktion wie der US III und funktioniert aus dem gleichen Grund nicht befriedigend.


Vielleicht hat hierzu noch jemand eine Idee,  ein USIII System für einen Luftheber anzupassen.


----------



## DerMatze79 (19. Apr. 2016)

Ich habe es befürchtet 

Dennoch erschliest sich mir dann die Begrifflichkeit "Schwerkraft" nicht. Denn Fiap bewirbt ja folgendes:






Und ich habe den "Pumpanschluß" verschlossen und nutze den DN150 ..... 
Hier noch der Direktlink http://www.fiap.com/spaltskim-active-12-000.html


Die Videos habe ich gerade gemacht. 
Man kann die "Funktion" des Spaltsiebes schon erahnen 





Gerade heute bei dem starken Wind habe ich viel Schmutzeintrag. Man kann auch das "Rollen" des Drecks erkennen. Das ist das gute, denn so setzt sich das Sieb nicht sofort zu. 
Dennoch ist das nicht das was ich wollte. 

Der Airlift Pumpt denke ich das Wasser schon noch weg, da sich sonst die IBCs füllen würden.





Meine Idee ist nun, dass ich einen mini Airlift im ersten IBC einbaue um das Wasser zusätzlich anzusaugen. Wobei ich befürchte, dass das auch nicht besser sein wird.


----------



## wander-falke (19. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Matze
Vielleicht könnte es funktionieren wenn du einen LHoS an den Schwerkraftanschluß koppelst?

Wenn der LHoS dann direkt aus der Kammer absaugt sinkt automatisch dein Pegel in der Kammer was dazu führt dass die Schieberregulierung öffnet und damit mehr Wasserdurchsatz durch den Skimmer gewährleistet.
Wenn der LH0S nicht in Betrieb ist, steigt dein Wasserstand in der Skimmerkammer auf Teichniveau
Sobald er aktiv ist saugt er ab was  er kann,
Wäre eine Überlegung ob das so funktionieren kann

Leider kann ich den Mechanismus der Niveauregulierung nicht genau erkennen und nachvollziehen.
Beim USIII ist es eindeutiger durch den Schwimmer unter der Regulierungsplatte.......

 
Quelle: http://koi-company.de/media/catalog...5fb8d27136e95/2/4/2404_2405_zeichnung-400.jpg

 
Quelle: http://www.numa.sk/images/products/fiap-spalt-skim_description.jpg
Ist das eine Platte die vor ein Loch geschoben wird ( Bild2) wenn der Wasserstand in der Kammer steigt ?

Hat noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## DerMatze79 (19. Apr. 2016)

Genau an so etwas habe ich gedacht. Das es dafür schon einen Namen gibt (lohs) wusste ich nicht.
 

Habe das heute auch gleich zusammen gebastelt. 

Der Spaltskim ist ohne eine Trennwand. 
Vor der Runden Zulauföffnung ist eine ebenfalls runde Platte an einem Gestänge montiert welches durch die Zwischenwand durchgeführt wurde. Dort ist ein abgewinkelter Arm an dem eine Kunststoffkugel montiert ist, die als Schwimmer fungiert.

Der Arbeitsbereich dieses Schwimmers bewegt sich im cm Bereich. 

Einzig wenn der Spalteinsatz rausgenommen wird, öffnet dieser den Durchlauf komplett. In meinen Augen ein völlig beknacktes System

Ich versuche mal morgen von beidem ein Video zu erstellen.

Für weitere Vorschläge bin ich offen.
Ebenso wäre es schön wenn auch meine Fragen zum Airlift (Höhe) beantwortet werden würden.

Lieben Dank


----------



## troll20 (19. Apr. 2016)

Eigentlich seh ich hier drei Probleme.
1. Spaltsieb funktioniert nur in Halbschwerkraft, da, dahinter die Pumpe sitzen muß oder der ganze Filter läuft auf diesem niedrigem Niveau mit einer Pumpe am Ende. Das verschenkt aber sinnlos Filterfläche.
2. Die Saugleistung um 2 BA und ein Skimmer zu schaffen sollte bei ca. 25m³ oder höher liegen. Das, durch einen LH 110 erfordert tiefes Einblasen.
Das wiederum führt zu hohen Bau und Betriebskosten, so das der LH absurd ist.
Besonders wenn dann auch noch
3. kommt das fördern über Wasserspiegel. Ein LH egal welche Konstruktion arbeitet am besten wenn er auf Wasserniveau auch wieder raus pustet.
Mein Vorschlag wäre:
setz an die Leitung vom Skimmer einer normale Pumpe welche entweder direkt zurück in den Teich bläst und für eine schöne Kreisströmung sorgt oder aber einen kleinen Wasserfall versorgt.
Der Rest kann dann normal über den LH arbeiten. Aber auch da würde ich nicht unbedingt in Drainagerohre drücken, da dort wieder eine Flohbremse für den LH entsteht.


----------



## troll20 (19. Apr. 2016)

Wie viel m³ hat dein Teich überhaupt?
Und was für ein Teich soll es mal werden?


----------



## DerMatze79 (19. Apr. 2016)

Der Teich hat ca. 160000L und es ist ein Koi-/Schwimmteich.


----------



## DerMatze79 (20. Apr. 2016)

Hallo, 
Hier mein Test von heute. Alles ********!


----------



## mitch (20. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Matze,

die Lüfterplatte unten, ist die aus Stein? da ist der Gegendruck zu hoch - es kommt dann zu wenig Luft raus.
probiere doch mal mit einer selbst gebohrten Lüfterplatte



 



oder so in der Art


 https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/382423/


----------



## Michael H (20. Apr. 2016)

DerMatze79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hier mein Test von heute. Alles ********!


Hallo
Für'n Arsch was das nicht alles , nun weisste wenigstens das es so nicht Funktioniert .....


----------



## DerMatze79 (20. Apr. 2016)

Ja ist aus Stein.
Werde das morgen noch einmal testen.

@Michael H 
Stimmt nun auch wieder. 

Bis morgen.


----------



## Michael H (20. Apr. 2016)

Hallo wäre ja langweilig das Hobby , wenn gleich alles beim ersten mal funktioniert .


----------



## Mushi (20. Apr. 2016)

Die Keramikausströmer lassen zu wenig durch und die geringe Steighöhe ist problematisch.

Gruß,
Herbert


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Apr. 2016)

Fahrradreifen löchern zum ausprobieren?


----------



## DerMatze79 (25. Apr. 2016)

Bis jetzt bin ich leider noch zu keinen weiteren Tests gekommen. Ich habe nun den Wasserstand mittels nach unten gewendete KG Bögen 87° in den IBC künstlich gesenkt, sodass diese nur noch knapp zu dreiviertel gefüllt sind. So habe ich einige freiliegende cm des Spaltsiebes und es läuft nun schon seit 48 h ohne reinigen zu müssen. 

Nicht perfekt aber erstmal ein Anfang.

Jetzt bin ich gerade dabei den kompletten Filter nach 3 Jahren mal komplett zu reinigen. Wahnsinn wieviel ******* sich da ansammelt


----------

